# 10 Things Toddlers Actually Need For Christmas (They're Not What You Think)



## RubyHolmes (Feb 18, 2021)

Kristen Tea said:


> Toys that are touted as "developmental" toys are not entirely necessary before your child turns three. Before then, most developmental toys can be recreated at home by you and some simple items. In fact, your child will probably more interested in the things they see you using versus some loud, bright, plastic toy that was way too much money and made in a foreign country. PLAY is developmental, so let them do so with imagination and without the need for 'educational' toys.


Development toys are very important for today's children. My experience is not too vast in such an area. But I am looking for anything new and interesting like MEL Chemistry for my Coleen. Maybe it will help us to prepare for school and understand the learning and educational process as the favorite game.


----------

